
Ask HN: What do you look for when reviewing a take home exercise? - jobthrowaway
Hey HN,<p>I’ve recently applied for a job I’m very excited about.<p>They’d like me to do a take home exercise as part of the interview process.<p>Without going into too much detail, I need to build an interface that allows a user to manipulate data from an API. I can use whatever tools I would like.<p>What separates a good example of a take home exercise from a bad one?<p>It’s a fairly simple exercise so I’m considering using vanilla js but wonder if I should showcase my experience with modern frameworks and tools instead.<p>Is there anything else I should consider?<p>Thanks!
======
JoshCalbet
The expertise that you have with the tools that you use. design, workflow
patterns, coding style.

~~~
jobthrowaway
Thanks Josh!

